# Treating Plywood for outdoor use?



## elks

Ok I am making a small platform for the high school band drumming section. It is basically a deck, but it will have 3/4 plywood for the floor. I am needing to seal it up as best we can such that it will last a long time. The last one built was before my time and used 5/8 plywood and was still in decent shape until the wind picked it up and relocated 60 yards away and about 40 feet lower. 

So what can I do to water seal the whole thing up? Need good quality water resistant setup to keep it lasting.


----------



## cabinetman

Will this platform be painted, or finished how? Your best choice (and the most expensive) would be marine grade plywood. Or you could use A-C exterior, or CDX plywood. 












 







.


----------



## elks

cabinetman said:


> Will this platform be painted, or finished how? Your best choice (and the most expensive) would be marine grade plywood. Or you could use A-C exterior, or CDX plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It will be CDX(already had it in stock). I could do either paint or stain. I was leaning towards stain, but am open to suggestions.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## tcleve4911

Porch & deck enamel..........


----------



## elks

tcleve4911 said:


> Porch & deck enamel..........


Oil based i would assume. Any particular brand? I have a true value near by and a sherwim williams. I also can order online. 

I saw armor gaurd stuff for $90 a gallon and valspar for only 32 a gallon.


----------



## GearWorksguy

I am partial to True Value hw stores as as my late father-in-law owned one for over 35 years..... Oil base is going to stick better.

I would also ask you to consider something to be added to the last coat of paint for grit. This might be something of a controversial idea but if the kids are going to be "up there" and you use some enamel it might get slippery. I expect you will have rain and maybe snow to contend with too so the grit will help keep the kids safer It also might help keep the paint on longer if they happen to shovel snow off.

So I am adding some links of products with grit for your collective review. Just a thought....

http://www.interstateproducts.com/nonslipproducts.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_7656204_apply-antislip-grit-paint.html
http://www.epoxyproducts.com/nonslip.html


----------



## Steve Neul

If it's going to be painted, I like pressure treated yellow pine. It would last years if left raw. If the plywood is fresh from the factory, I would let it dry a couple of weeks before painting. The plywood can also be stained but more drying time is needed.


----------



## del schisler

tcleve4911 said:


> Porch & deck enamel..........


That will make it slick as all hell just with a little moister and even than with from grass to the enamel it could be slick with leather sole's??? Get something to sprinkle in when the paint is still wet ? I bet some one will know i doin't. Doin't want any skater's


----------



## cowboy dan

just use grip tape.... for skateboards. it works and you can get many colors. you can also do some cool designs with it.


----------



## BWSmith

If its for a school band....one thought would be to talk to the local truck bedliner folks.See if they'll shoot it as a donation of sorts.Maybe have them get a little advertizing out of it.....one of their stickers and some free tickets or sumthin?BW


----------



## GeorgeC

Coat all sides in two part epoxy. If you really want to make it a forever floor also wrap it in fiberglass mat before epoxy.

George


----------

